# Found some great halloween deals!



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you work for the company?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

No, but wouldn't that be such a fun job! LOL I had some birthday money to spend so I was online doing price comparisons for on-line Halloween stores and found the site. I was very appreciative when Skeletons in my closet posted about the Flaming Caldrons on sale and I was able to buy a bunch. I just thought someone else might be looking for some good deals too.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

That's a great price for a filler prop. I plan on picking up a couple. And there were a few other things on the site that caught my eye. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------

